# της λέξης ή της λέξεως;



## cougr

της λέξης ή της λέξεως; ποιο είναι το σωστό;


----------



## Δημήτρης

Όχι ότι το "της λέξεως" είναι λάθος (άπλα κλίνεται αρχαιότροπα), άλλα συνήθως γράφουμε "της λέξης" στα Νέα Ελληνικά.


----------



## cougr

Thanks Dimitri, just one more question, say a student was to say or write 
'της λέξεως' would this be frowned upon or corrected by the teacher or is it ok to use either?


----------



## Christo Tamarin

cougr said:


> της λέξης ή της λέξεως; ποιο είναι το σωστό;



Στην καθαρεύουσα (katharevousa) και στην αρχαία ελληνική (ancient Greek): τ̃̃ης λέξεως. 

Στη Δημοτική (dimotiki): της λέξης.

Katharevousa is obsolete since 1976.



cougr said:


> Thanks Dimitri, just one more question, say a student was to say or write
> 'της λέξεως' would this be frowned upon or corrected by the teacher or is it ok to use either?


It depends on the matter. In Ancient Greek, της λέξης would be wrong, perhaps.


----------



## ireney

cougr said:


> Thanks Dimitri, just one more question, say a student was to say or write
> 'της λέξεως' would this be frowned upon or corrected by the teacher or is it ok to use either?




No, it wouldn't be corrected. Especially if it sort of "fits" within the context (you cannot, for instance, have a sentence full of colloquialisms and then have a "λέξεως" in the middle of all  ). However, 9,9 out of 10 it would seem a bit "awkward" maybe.

On the whole it's better if you choose "της λέξης"


----------



## cougr

Thanks ireney, that's what I basically wanted to know and thanks also  Christo Tamarin, I learnt a couple of things I didn't know from the links you provided.


----------



## Cynastros

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να ακολουθήσει κάποιος τη ''δημοτική'', διότι είναι υποπροιόν της αρχαίας Ελληνικής. Κατα τη γνώμη μου, η απλοποίηση είναι λάθος η σωστή γραφή είναι ''λέξεως''.


----------



## cougr

cynastros said:


> Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να ακολουθήσει κάποιος τη ''δημοτική'', διότι είναι υποπροιόν της αρχαίας Ελληνικής. Κατα τη γνώμη μου, η απλοποίηση είναι λάθος η σωστή γραφή είναι ''λέξεως''.



Ενδιαφέρουσα η άποψη σου και υποθέτω ότι και άλλοι την συμμερίζονται.


----------

